# clay tile structure question



## cromobe (Mar 19, 2010)

Im looking at a roof structure wondering if it will support 7-8lb/sq foot clay. The trusses are 2x6's 16 inches apart. Looking for basic opinions before calling in the heavies. Thanks


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

What is your location...you must factor in snow load. Also what size is the sheathing?


----------



## cromobe (Mar 19, 2010)

1/2 sheathing in south Georgia


----------

